# Magic Seat Opinions please



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I've seen it used with handicapped riders ,but they were on BTDT horses who weren't a rough ride. I don't see how this will help keep your pockets in the saddle. I would suggest practicing sitting back on your pockets more everywhere you sit to help loosen your hip. Get a bicycle seat and a walking cane. Clamp the seat to the ground end of the cane and sit on it while rocking back and forth with your hip. I would do that more so than I would strap my legs to a green horse.

Would it be applicable for you to have 30-90 days training put on the 3 yr old to make it a better/safer ride for you?


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi;

I am 47 and have been riding a little over a year now. One thing that I have found that helped me is just time in the saddle. Actually time in the saddle on a horse that is not mine for starters. My horse, although at 19 years of age can be a bit tough when I found out I was afraid to ride her. I also don't want to hit the ground, and I was afraid of that when I rode her. What I did was ride some school horses until I was confident on them and then I rode my horse and everything was fine. 

I did fall two times in this year. Once was on a horse I was leasing who took off before I got my leg over him. On that fall it took a while before I hit the ground with me grabbing at anything I could and that feel of "Oh wow I am going to fall!!" "This is gonna hurt!!" and it did for about a month or so until the lease was up. 

The other time was on a lesson horse and I have no idea what happened. I was trotting and then I was on the ground holding the reins with the little horse laughing at me. That fall didn't hurt at all. 

That fall also didn't hurt my confidence any. The first one did. 

Nobody wants to fall and I know it hurts so much more and takes longer to heal if at all when you get up to our ages. The thing is it is a fact of riding and a risk we have to take if we want to ride. I have never fallen from my own horse but did have her sit down like a dog and fall over in the process. I would not have wanted to have to think about unstrapping velcro in order to get off her at that time. If I had been strapped in I would have been crushed as she wound up upside down with me crawling away from her. I looked back to see her feet in the air. AHHHH! 

I would really consider getting an experienced well reputed trainer to help you with your horse and your seat, and also taking some lessons on school horses. It will help everything. 

Also don't think about falling when you ride or your horse will pick up on it. 

There is no gimmick that I have found to help you ride better other than hours in the saddle and a good trainer. 

I wish the velcro idea worked. I used to joke with my friends that I needed a velcro saddle and breaches, but it was just a joke, as it would really be so dangerous to have to undo velcro should the horse fall or something else happen. 

Good luck


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

I know it's hard but accept that you WILL fall sooner or later ... The fear of falling makes good riding harder. Maybe work on learning the proper way to fall when it happens... Being strapped in limits your options in a crash IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

This horse has already been through 90 days of training I found out about this magic seat from a older lady that still barrel races and she uses it and loves it, I have had people say they do believe if you do have to come off they do believe that a grown ups weight well be anough to detach you from the seat


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LR, I've never tried one and don't think I ever will. Idea of being strapped to the 1000 animal with the mind of it's own scares me. It's very unsafe IMHO. What if the horse falls? Or runs you into the tree? List can go on....

I'd much rather invest into the trainer to either ride or help you to work with the horse.


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your advice


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is MY idea of a magic seat:










It is OK to cheat & get help from tack, but you couldn't pay me to get on a horse and attach myself to him/her. If the velcro won't hold you, it cannot help you. If it does hold you, it could kill you. Either way, I figure I would be the loser.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I've seen kids use a magic seat while barrel racing before. Honestly, I'm so accident prone and clumsy, I would probably kill myself in one. Therefore, I have never used one. 
If you're really hell bent on using one, I would suggest practicing getting velcro on/off of your legs before you ever sit in a magic seat. You can get some really cheap at a craft store. 
I don't know if this is a good reference or not, but in my family, everybody has a gun. Well, when I was strong enough to hold one, my dad taught me how to load & unload a .22, how to take it apart & put it back together, and how to hold it correctly before he EVER let me put my finger on the trigger. 
You need to do you research about a magic seat all you can, then ask your friend who uses one if she can teach you how to sit in it properly and use the velcro properly. Ask her to show you how she plans to get out of it in an emergency, how to put the velcro on your legs, take it off, etc, etc. They might seem like simple questions, but knowing the answers to them could save your life if you decide to use one. 
After she shows you how to use/sit in the magic seat, you should take it for a test ride on a horse that is really level headed. After you've done all this... If you feel comfortable in it, and you feel like you could get out of it in about .2 seconds if an emergency came up, then go ahead and buy one. 
But, just remember that you're better off safe than sorry. We'd hate to see you get hurt.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You NEVER want to be attached to your horse. You should ALWAYS ride with balance. We are no more than a sack of potatoes on the horse. So, you learn to balance and grip and isolate your body parts so that you can communicate. When I taught (1985-1994) my students only transitioned from walk to trot by trotting about 6 steps, then halted back to a walk. It takes time to learn to sit the trot. By the time I owned a OTTB, who can have massive bouncy trots, I could sit his trot for an hour and not lose my balance.
Riding a walk without stirrups and riding in 2-point will train you to stay on a horse. Even the best horses can slip or trip and go down. You do NOT want to be tied on and be underneath one when he does.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

The thought of tying yourself to the saddle really scares me. I've seen it done in barrel racing with really young riders and I'll admit I don't like it at all. I personally believe a person should not be riding a horse at a speed they cannot "sit" properly.

Now I know that accidents happen. I took my first spill off a horse at the ripe old age of 37...I was riding a lesson horse out on a trail ride. I don't know what happened I just know I was launched over Cinnamon's head in a very sudden manner. Thank goodness I was wearing a helmet and landed on my feet. (Don't ask how!). 

Trust me, I learned that I needed to improve my seat and balance. I usually refuse to go much above a trot. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

How about getting a pair of ******, chaps or half chaps? I find the leather-on-leather gives me a better grip that my jeans alone. I am going to start riding my 3 yr old out on trails more this summer and even though they are warmer, I am going to wear my ******. I think they really improve my grip. They also help protect your legs from trees and brush. So that would be my suggestion.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

what would happen if u became so dependent on this velcro strap, wouldnt u stop useing the muscles u need to because u know ur in the saftey of the velcro strap?


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Like everyone else said, don't do it. It sounds dangerous.

I'm 41 and I know how it is to be so fearful of falling. I'm just getting ready to buy my first saddle and I'm looking at the Wintec 2000 which is an all purpose saddle with a suede like material. Let me tell you, this saddle with a pair of full seat breeches and you feel nice and snug. I can absolutely still fall, but having that extra grip makes a world of difference. 

Now if you ride western, I'm afraid I can't help. I would think that there are western saddles that give more grip though. Something with rough out type leather in the seat. 

oh and BSMS makes a great suggestion with stock saddle! I've never tried one but I do plan on getting one someday because I've heard such great things about them keeping you much more secure. You want a secure seat, not a stuck seat.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

See i was going to make a post about using the magic seat. Everyone says that the actual velcro on your pants is very thin (not wide) and it wont even hold a kid on if they get really unbalanced. It isnt to HOLD you in the seat, it's to keep you in the center and keep from bouncing or sliding. I was going to get one for my son and his mini, just bc his feet dont reach the stirrups well. 

HOWEVER! I started considering it for myself. First, I have pelvic misalignment and tilt. Which means (with myself), that my right side of my pelvis (bc your pelvis is actually two pieces) is lifted up (about an 1 1/2") above the other side AND tilted forward 1 1/2"). I was born with this, and as my doctors never figured it out and treated, resulting not only in an unbalanced pelvis, but one leg being shorter and scoliosis and although it doesnt effect anything my ribs stick out in on one side. I'll even show u a picture of that maybe....

So what I have now is a seat that is very difficult for me to maintain (I believe), and a constant problem with the right stirrup slipping off my foot (which usually leads me to falling off if the horse shifts quickly when this happens, and not quiet getting the right looking seat. My butt looks likes it's popped out (even more so bc I have a big butt lol). I have rode daily in the summers and I feel I should be farther along, but even my horse friends are starting to wonder about the effects my pelvis is having on my riding. They not my spine is slightly curves (it's just how it is) and it look like I'm leaning. Which I'm not. I even had a friend take a picture from behind while I trotted and drew a line up my horses spine, and up my back. You can see my spine curve, but my neck and pelvis look in balance. 

So my riding abilities include walk, trot, canter, spins, I do barrels, poles, cones, and everything else at the fun shows. I ride bareback fine, and have even stayed in the seat bareback when my mare spooked and did that 180 spin away from an outdoor AC unit. I lost a stirrup around a third barrel, and didnt have it on the canter back. I may have fell if she spun. 

I used to fall off alot more, when they were green, but they arent anymore. I dont fall off anymore, but when I loose my stirrup I get scared. I usually get it back, but I'm usually panicking until I do. We have tried fixing so one stirrup is higher than the other, but it makes me feel off balanced. I'm wondering if I even just put on strap of velcro on my leg. I have been told to put rubber bands on my feet, but it scares me too, lol...

I didnt mean to hijack this thread. But I was wondering the same thing. I wear a helmet, bc I have had multiple concussions. My horses are farther along in their training now and do very well. I'm wondering if the seat will help me, or if it will make me to reliant on it. And will it break loose if I really go fall off? I WANT it too! I have heard Martha Josey uses them. I have seen others use them. Never seen anyone fall off... I dont know, lol.... I AGREE that you should NOT use it to keep yourself of a horse that is green or may buck or rear (ESPECIALY REARING!!!!), but it may not be a bad option for a problem with seats. I would want my son to eventually not need it. 

Your horse may be rough, but he may always be rough, lol... I think you should try to sit the trot or even post it if it's really bad.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, I think I am skipping it for my son. He has great balance already, and I want him to improve and I'm scared this will hold him back. I DID read a horror story about a lady's horse falling at a barrel, and she DID NOT come loose! aNd she tore up her knee pretty bad! Others say they come off pretty easy. I may try it.... BUT I think I may replace the velcro with something cheaper, so it wont have as much grip and it will break away. I DID read that it holds little ones on WAY WAY WAY TO SECURE! And I mean, they do not come out of the saddle, EVEN when an adult tries to pull them off! But I may try it, and experiment on my dead broke mare.... Anyone be interested in a video to see how easy/hard it is to come loose?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

NO WAY, JOSE, would I attach myself to my horse. 

Riding a green 3 year old would be more of a challenge than I'd want. (I'll stick to my green, mellow 15 year old.) Do you have a lot of riding experience? 90 days with a trainer is a good start but that work needs to be continued with consistancy.
Our confidence, or lack of, is transferred directly to that horse. Would the trainer be willing to work with both you and the horse together as a team? That might make you feel more confident with him. If you are tense and nervous, most likely he will be all tense and nervous, and he's just a youngster without years of experience dealing with a rider.
Sorry, you didn't ask about training. I got off track.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

If it helps you decide. I think I have decided NOT to buy one, even to try it out. A lot of people are saying it will make you dependent on it to stay in your seat and make you a WORSE rider in the long run... Which I DO NOT want. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Galileo (May 8, 2013)

Hi,
I'm 45 years old and been riding almost two years. I was posting on another thread about my lesson horse that I failed to control at the canter and then fell off. The fall was sore, but not as sore as I thought it would be. I came to the conclusion that the only "magic seat" that exists is your own balance. I think as an older rider we do not trust our bodies so much to keep us in balance, and we tend to get stiff and try to balance by what I call the bicycle position: stiff upper body and arms held out to the side in front. For me, I figured out that's because I forgot how to use my core muscles. I'm doing exercises for that, and it is much better, but I still need to learn to trust my balance - so now I am taking vaulting lessons where they put you on a trained horse without saddle and stirrups, and you have to gymnastic type exercises by manoevring yourself on the horse while it walks, and later trots. In one session I could actually balance myself on a trot! Without saddle and stirrups. So now I'm focusing on practicing it so it becomes part of my muscle memory to relax and balance, instead of gripping and trying to balance with my upper body.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Galileo said:


> In one session I could actually balance myself on a trot! Without saddle and stirrups. So now I'm focusing on practicing it so it becomes part of my muscle memory to relax and balance, instead of gripping and trying to balance with my upper body.


That's awesome! 

I can sit flush in a trot! I havent tried a canter yet! I do have an awesome OLD OLD mare that stops if she feel the rider become off balanced (she is about 27yrs old and we rescued her as skin and bones! But she's packing weight on1!!) It's awesome to have her around though, bc I dont dare try it on my 5yr old arab cross mare. She may be ok with it, but I dont want to chance it! And I have stayed on in one of those arab spooked where they do a 180 spin sideways! I was bareback and for some reason that day she thought the AC unit was going to eat her! My arms bounce alot when I'm in the saddle in a trot though.... I cant seem to get the hang of the flow when in my saddle. It's almost natural when I'm bareback....


----------



## Galileo (May 8, 2013)

Wheatermay said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I can sit flush in a trot! I havent tried a canter yet! I do have an awesome OLD OLD mare that stops if she feel the rider become off balanced (she is about 27yrs old and we rescued her as skin and bones! But she's packing weight on1!!) It's awesome to have her around though, bc I dont dare try it on my 5yr old arab cross mare. She may be ok with it, but I dont want to chance it! And I have stayed on in one of those arab spooked where they do a 180 spin sideways! I was bareback and for some reason that day she thought the AC unit was going to eat her! My arms bounce alot when I'm in the saddle in a trot though.... I cant seem to get the hang of the flow when in my saddle. It's almost natural when I'm bareback....


Wow, I'm still dreaming of being able to stay in the saddle when the horse spooks! The horse I was on also stopped or stepped sideways once or twice to try and "catch" me sort of. I agree one can feel how to balance much better without a saddle than with one...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Galileo said:


> Wow, I'm still dreaming of being able to stay in the saddle when the horse spooks! The horse I was on also stopped or stepped sideways once or twice to try and "catch" me sort of. I agree one can feel how to balance much better without a saddle than with one...


Honestly, I dont know if I could do it again to be honest! :lol:

And my balance is questionable sometimes, lol.. I was riding at a fun show, and my mare went to go around a barrel.... Let me reword that I THOUGHT we was going to go around the barrel, but she dead stopped from a trot, and backed up! I had to grab her neck to keep from falling LOL! It was close BUT I DIDNT! LOL....

Check it out! The picture looks so much worse than the video, lol...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if I repeat other's comments.
I had to google the magic seat. ok . .

I wear full seat breeches and they give pretty darn near as good a grip as you'd get with that , if you have some strength in your legs.

I have a pair with pigskin on the inside. man, they are awesome!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if I repeat other's comments.
> I had to google the magic seat. ok . .
> 
> I wear full seat breeches and they give pretty darn near as good a grip as you'd get with that , if you have some strength in your legs.
> ...


No you havent repeated tinyliny! I might try those breeches though! See I have a little hard time squeezing in on my knees SOMETIMES. When I do my pelvic bone (the hard bone at the front of your crotch) POPS! Yea, it's uncomfortable, lol... And I also pop at my tailbone... not sure what is popping there actually, but it does (this happens ALOT, even when I just stand up or something). I have been lifting weights at the gym to try to maybe help stabilize or strengthen myself there. I DONT squeeze when I trot or run. I was talking to my friend about that. I relax and try to let me hips move with her. I have a bad habit of bouncey arms too. I needto learn to squeeze! LOL


----------

